
People with beards are less likely to have disease carrying bacteria - dhruvbird
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35350886
======
lookACamel
>So what's going on? The researchers suggested that shaving might cause micro-
abrasions in the skin "which may support bacterial colonisation and
proliferation".

The obvious next step would be to take samples from people who don't need to
shave. (Women for example.)

